# Recommendation for Receiver



## jikim78 (Mar 17, 2013)

I recently purchased Bowers & Wilkins CM series 5.1 HT Speakers.
I have PS4, Xbox One, and cable box connected to the Pioneer SC-71 receiver.
For whatever reason, the picture quality is degraded when the consoles and cable tv pass through the Pioneer receiver.
Not only that, the games have latency issue as well.
I've tried high-end HDMI cables to see if it was the cable issue, but it was the same result.
Then I reverted back to connection directly to the TV, and the games and cable displayed clearly without any lag.
This forces me to return the Pioneer receiver and get another receiver.
Is there a receiver that works well with gaming consoles, movies, and cable tv without any picture quality or lag issue?
Can anyone recommend me one please?
The two that were recommended by the salesman was the Yamaha RX-A830BL or Yamaha RX-A1030BL.
Any help is appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

what's your price range? I have a yamaha 775 and an Onkyo 60x series and both are great, something must have really been tweaked in your pioneer's settings because that isn't normal


----------



## jikim78 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think the pioneer elite sc-71 was like $1,000, and I'm returning it, so anything $1,000 or less. My TV is samsung 4k UHD TV, I don't know if that has anything to do with the lag... To further explain my issue; I have lagging pictures for both cable tv and games as well as stuttering and flickering of the screen. Perhaps the receiver isn't capable of upscaling to 4k or something? I have no clue, and neither does the salesman.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mike Edwards said:


> what's your price range? I have a yamaha 775 and an Onkyo 60x series and both are great, something must have really been tweaked in your pioneer's settings because that isn't normal


+1 do you have your rcvr set to pass through? If the AVR has to do any processing, that could cause issues. I'd say in most cases you don't want to use the avr vid processing as they usually just add stuff to the video chain and usually degrade quality. Pioneers literature says 4k pass through compatible, so I'd say verify your settings. Fwiw, expensive hdmi cables won't fix anything. They work or they don't. The thing to make sure of is that they are certified to pass the required bandwidth.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You can get a Denon X4000 for the price you listed... A friend of mine just got one and he loves it. :T


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

+1 on the X4000.

(disclosure, we have it's bigger brother, the AVR4520CI but we don't have 4k)


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

Denon, Onkyo, integra, yamaha and a few other lines all make excellent stuff

More boils down to the features you want and also what you like the styling of the most. Some are also easier to use..... So play with a few different brands if possible


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

What if he doesn't need a new one?


----------



## jikim78 (Mar 17, 2013)

@ Willis7469

Thanks for sharing your knowledge.
I'm in the process of trying to figure out how to change settings on turning off the video processing.
If I can test it, and if it really gets rid of lag and picture degradation, then I don't have to worry about returning the RCVR.
I'll get back to you with the result of the test.
Thank you.


----------



## jikim78 (Mar 17, 2013)

@Willis7469

After a brief research online as to how to turn off the video converter feature.
I was able to set it up so that the lag no longer exists and the picture quality has improved.
By default, the video converter feature was on, and all I had to do it turn it off.
I would like to thank you for saving my time.
It's guys like you that makes this forum so helpful.
I appreciate it once again!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

jikim78 said:


> @Willis7469
> 
> After a brief research online as to how to turn off the video converter feature.
> I was able to set it up so that the lag no longer exists and the picture quality has improved.
> ...


Yup. Settings was what it was then. Glad u have fixed so you don't have to lug it back to the store.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome!! As much as I would have loved spending your money, hehe, I'm just as glad you got it figured out. I think you'll find that to be a great AVR.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Awesome!! As much as I would have loved spending your money, hehe, I'm just as glad you got it figured out. I think you'll find that to be a great AVR.


He's kidding. He would have much rather spent your money.

...

With forums like these, when one runs out of their own money to spend, until one has more of their own money to spend......they always have other people's money to spend. Doing this helps keep us sharp.

...

...j/k


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> He's kidding. He would have much rather spent your money. ... With forums like these, when one runs out of their own money to spend, until one has more of their own money to spend......they always have other people's money to spend. Doing this helps keep us sharp. ... ...j/k


:rofl: Ok bee, I'm busted! Nothing like a vicarious theater building experience! Don't you need a couple more subs? Lol!!!!
Btw, have you ever used Audyssey dynamic eq? Might save you manually trimming. It's pretty cool. I don't use it for fear a member of my family when I'm not home. (11 yr old after school for example) turns up the wick. Ugh...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Btw, I just turned on dynamic eq since I brought it up. Were watchin Percy Jackson/sea of monsters. MV, at -25(wife is dozing, I'm being nice). I swear I have a cyclops in my living room!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> :rofl: Ok bee, I'm busted!
> 
> ...:devil:
> 
> Btw, have you ever used Audyssey dynamic eq?


Yes, we have it on all the time. Unfortunately, it doesn't think how I think. I can't blame it but that's another story. I don't want a sliding scale that simply adjusts up/down as the volume goes up/down. I'm stuck with a maximum volume of -17.5dBfs when the wife and guests are watching and Dynamic EQ doesn't get you where you want to go when you're down -17.5dBfs on the MVC and when down -17.5dBfs, one doesn't get all the rumble and roll when at full on reference level play with the MVC set to +/-0dBfs.

It's a small pain making the adjustments each time but in doing so gives us what I mostly want, a boatload of bass during the movie. Love that rumble and roll. I'm tempted to crank the bass up a bit more the next time the wife is out to the yarn shop to see if the additional bass will make things boomy.


----------

